
Getaways: Where to go to escape the Internet - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/getaways/where-to-go-to-escape-the-internet-295690.php
======
davidw
I like to get on my bike and go for a nice ride, outside of town, to "get away
from the computer". This is one of the reasons why I don't really care for big
metro areas.

